# Damascus and HRB Shucker



## Nowski (Nov 16, 2015)

Devin Thomas Stainless Damascus and HRB from @woodintyuuu on this Sewee Shucker.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn nice knife Shannon. Is that Damascus welded on the end or is it Damascus all the way through the tang? If it is thats a pricey mother shucker 
I think I would cry if I dropped that overboard...


----------



## Nowski (Nov 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn nice knife Shannon. Is that Damascus welded on the end or is it Damascus all the way through the tang? If it is thats a pricey mother shucker
> I think I would cry if I dropped that overboard...


Thank you. Damascus all the way through sir.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2015)

Nowski said:


> Thank you. Damascus all the way through sir.


You need to name that one... "_Mother Shucker" _

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2015)

Almost too pretty to stick in an oyster! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2015)

Awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

